# light brown scabs all over body



## Shelley (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi ya'll. I am a new member so first of all I would like to say Hi. I have a wonderful cockapoo named Noah. I have been fighting fleas for the past 2 months on Noah. First tried Sentinal and then capstar. Now he is on Front line. I have not seen any fleas in a few days but he has these horrible scabs all over him. When I brush him there is raw skin underneath. In the recent past the vet gave me steroids and told me to give him allergy meds (otc) for allergies. I am hoping this is just left over scabs from sensitivity to the flea bites and that it will clear up. Any advice?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

try getting some tea tree shampoo or get some oatmeal pop it in a pair of tites and give him a bath wetting the oatmeal and squeezing it into his skin.


----------

